# Motor limits



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

What are the voltage and amperage limits on a Warp9?
I' at 144V with a Curtis 1231c and my Mazda B2000 is too slow for my taste.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe the new Warp 9's can go up to 192, but before that, I think it was 170. Someone posted on my thread the other day they think it can handle 600 amps for a few minutes. I am not sure how many amps it can take peak.

If you can solder, you can order the Open Re-Volt controller from Paul and Sabrina and they can send one that can do up to 700 amps if you pay an extra $50 or so. The normal one they sell is 144V 500amps, but I ordered the 144V 700 amp version. Haven't gotten my car together yet, but I am hoping the extra amps will help with acceleration.

Are you still running Lead Acid batteries? If so, another way to go would be to go with LFP batts to make the truck lighter, but they are expensive. Depending on the range and speed you need, you could get 45 of the CALB 100's and go about 20 miles at 50mph down to 80% DOD. That would cost about $6000 and would only weigh 315lbs, but you would probably never have to change them out like Lead Acid. 24 LA are costing around $4k and have to be replaced every year or two depending on mileage.

btw - I grew up in Clinton on the south end of the island. Are you retired Navy?


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

I've heard of a drag racers putting 1600 amps in a warp 9. Not sure what the voltage was at that short moment in time (probably not much 100 volts?).

The maximum for short bursts in a daily driver? Good question. Not much information feedback on this sort of question. 

What is clear though is that if you really push the amps at high voltage (say 1000 amps at 170 volts) then you need to think about active cooling on top of the in built fan (one that blows a lot of air) and be able to monitor the temperature at the hot spots (brushes not sure where else off the top of my head) and have a controller that will take in the temp reading and start limiting amps for you.

Too long at high amps is not good. Luckily unless you are drag racing or at the salt pans the speed limit is hopefully the time limiter.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

BikerA said:


> What are the voltage and amperage limits on a Warp9?
> I' at 144V with a Curtis 1231c and my Mazda B2000 is too slow for my taste.


Hi Biker,

my new beetle uses the same combination (Curtis1231C / WarP9). 150km/h / 93 mph is possible and limited through WarP9 rpm max (4500rpm).
About 2900lbs / 1350kg must be moved.

Please describe "too slow". Maximum speed? Acceleration?
The Curtis has too little screws on the side. One for maximum amps and one for slow/rapid current rise (acceleration).

The maximum I read was 200 Volts and 2000 Amps with a WarP9.
In a daily driver I read about 192V max and 1400A max.

Michael


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

You can search for posts by member John Metric or search for his car DC Plasma, he has one of the fastest EVs out there and he runs dual warp9's...

Each warp9 is powered by its own dedicated Zilla2KeHV, motor voltage limited to 200V and I believe 2000A as well. Of course he is only running those figures for less than 10 seconds at a time....


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

try this it gives a guide

http://www.evsource.com/tls_warp9.php
and the truck (if its the same as here )should be ok as long as you are not to heavy i will be 4280 LBS(2140 kgs) with a warp 11 solition 1 and lithium batteries at least 1/3 heavier then you

i have been told volts = rpm's (which you turn into torque thru the gearbox i think)
and amps= torque


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> Each warp9 is powered by its own dedicated Zilla2KeHV, motor voltage limited to 200V and I believe 2000A as well. Of course he is only running those figures for less than 10 seconds at a time....


Outside the salt flats, I don't think anyone could run those numbers for more than 10 seconds at a time.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

BikerA said:


> What are the voltage and amperage limits on a Warp9?
> I' at 144V with a Curtis 1231c and my Mazda B2000 is too slow for my taste.


This question is meaningless without a *time* value attached, but assuming you want settings that are fairly safe but still give spirited performance I would recommend something not too far off from the Soliton1 defaults: 120kW max motor power, 180V max motor voltage and 900A max motor current. The 10% reduction in max current from what the controller is capable of pays huge dividends as the equation for determining heat from resistive losses is Current * Current * Resistance (I²R); the total resistance of a WarP-9 is around 7 milliohms so going from 1000A down to 900A reduces losses by 1.33kW.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Outside the salt flats, I don't think anyone could run those numbers for more than 10 seconds at a time.


Speaking of motor limits...I wonder how well Warp9 does @ 200V....

If @72V it can draw 500A @ 2,100rpm
http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_09_01_WarP_9A_Graph.jpg
Then 200V should equate to 5,838rpm with 500A.

If @145V it can draw 1000A @ 3,200rpm
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iTPyxw58rqI/TaQ05v-hsBI/AAAAAAAACIc/zY-XNPj5myk/s1600/redux3rdgear-2.jpg
Then 200V should equate to 4416rpm with 1000A

Then consider the higher rpm less torquey Impulse9...
@72V it draws 450A @ 2800rpm vs. the Warp9 which draws 450A @ 2250rpm
http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_07_ImPulse_9_Graph.jpg
Therefore 24.4% higher rpm...if we factor this into the above assumptions..

Impulse9 @ 145V should draw 1000A @ 3982rpm
Impulse9 @ 172V should draw 1000A @ 4738rpm
Impulse9 @ 200V should draw 1000A @ 5495rpm


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't think any of those assumtions hold. At high RPM you'll be pulling less amps.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I don't think any of those assumtions hold. At high RPM you'll be pulling less amps.


With higher voltage you can draw the same number of amps at a higher rpm, that's not an assumption, its proven.


----------

